# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  ABD gizli iklim silahıyla savaş mı açtı?

## bozok

*Sıcak Savaş İddiası!*

 

*Rus bilim insanlarına göre ABD gizli iklim silahıyla savaş açtı...*


Rusya'nın başkenti Moskova'da, hava sıcaklığı 38.2 dereceye yükselerek yeni rekor kırarken, Pravda Gazetesi, Rusya’daki bilim adamlarının, boğucu yazdan ABD’yi sorumlu olabileceğini öne sürdü. 


YANGINLAR üIKTI 
Moskova’da bulunanlar süs havuzları ve kirli suların yanından ayrılmayarak serinlemeye çalışırken başkent yakınlarındaki bataklık ve ormanlarda çıkan yangınlar söndürülmeye çalışılıyor. Yangınlar nedeniyle oluşan duman, Moskova kent merkezindeki hava kirliliğini de kritik düzeye getirdi. 

Nehir kenarındaki büyük uyarı levhalarına rağmen yüzlerce kişi, havanın son derece sıcak olması yüzünden bu suda serinlemeye çalıştı. 


AMERİKA’YA SUüLAMA 
Rusya’daki sıcak dalgasını inceleyen Komsomolskaya Pravda gazetesi Rusya’da bilim adamlarının, boğucu yazdan ABD’yi sorumlu tutmaya başladığını yazdı. 

Gazeteye göre Rus fizikçiler, ABD, Rusya’ya gizli iklim silahı HAARP ile savaş açmış olabileceğini savunurken şüphelerin Pentagon kontrolünde 1997 yılından beri Alaska’da çalıştırılan yüksek frekans dalga yayıcı HAARP istasyonu üzerinde yoğunlaştığını söyledi. Uzmanlara göre, Alaska’daki HAARP istasyonu tam güçle çalıştırıldığında, sadece bir saatte 3.5 megawatt elektrik enerjisi tüketiyor. 14 hektar alanı kaplayan 22 metrelik 180 dev anten üzerinde göklere yükselen enerji plazma kümesi oluşturuyor. Bu tesisin çalıştığı tarihten itibaren iklimde tutarsızlıklar olduğu savunuldu. 

Rusya Silahlı Kuvvetleri iklim uzmanı olarak Nikolay Karavayev Rusya’ya bu yaz iklim silahıyla saldırı düzenlendiğine emin olduğunu söylerken, “Moskova 40 dereceyle kavrulduğu sırada Berlin 18, Varşova 25, Viyana 20, Paris 20 derece. Rusya sınırlarını takip eden yüksek basınç cephesi onu besleyecek ortam bulunmamasına rağmen dağılmıyor” dedi. 


30.07.2010 12:14 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

